# Anyone looking for boarding in NE Ohio



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

My barn owner put an ad on craigslist and I thought I would help her out and post it here as well. It's a fantastic facility and to me, it's like an extended family. The trails are breathtaking and you are close to the equine metropark with more trails. The indoor arena is great in the cold winter months, and the outdoor arena is soft sand. Plenty of grazing pastures for your horse. I just can't say enough good things about this facility. Give them a call if you're looking for a place 

Horse Facility: Board, Lessons, Sales


----------

